# Some of our 2011 kids!



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Here are some of our 2011 babies! Enjoy!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Here are some more


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute kids!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Logan! :thumb: They were alot of fun to have around! I miss my little doeling Rihanna (I guess I don't have a pic of her) but she was so sweet and looked super nice. :sigh:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

SOOOOOO CUTE! THanks for putting these up, really made my day


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sometimes it is hard to say bye to them! Imagine if we couldn't do it hough!! We would have no room for next years cuties! :greengrin:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Aww, they're all adorable! :thumb:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Where do you live?! I love Zambia! Not like I need another considering I have three bred does coming in soon. Lol.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We are in Calhan CO. We are selling Zambia unreg to a pet home.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Moja has aheart! So cute! Love those black stocking on Cha Cha! You sure got some great kids this year! I'd want to keep them all!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you! Moja is the silliest goat is this world! When I let them in their pasture she will be eating something and will just jump in the air!  I could not love her any more! Plus she is super nice too, her name means number one  And yes she does have a heart, so we mabe her reg name be Heartbreaker. :thumb: Oh I guess I did not put a pic of Cha Cha's sister, she was out of 3 girls, but one of them left for her new home at a few days old, so did not take any of her. But here is Cha Cha's other sister.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

:drool: beautiful babies


----------

